# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Show Cases for store in GTA

## cityconnection

Are there any companies that make showcases in the GTA?  I need more showcases but they company that we previously bought from must have gone out of business because I can't find them.  Is there anyone in the Toronto area who is reputable?

----------

